

Would freelancers pay for access to better quality projects? - gbratan

Do you think introducing paid projects for both buyer and contractor would elevate the quality of a project board?<p>I feel like the lack of accountability is drowning the freelancing model for everyone. I also believe that putting some money on the line would make the buyer think twice before posting a low quality project, while having the same effect for spam bids or people that are in it for the scam.<p>Would you agree?<p>I'm asking this because I've been working on a side project and have a closed beta here: http://beta.discover.io/channel?code=HN01<p>Of course, the main idea revolves around setting up a walled garden designed to keep a decent level of professionalism for both sides of the market. For now it's a draft and I have many ideas going forward - wouldn't mind if you demolish them.<p>If you have the time please register and look around, there's not much you can brake.
======
johnjlocke
There are already services like this, and they don't keep out low quality
projects. I hope you can take lessons from those and improve upon them.

~~~
gbratan
I know, for this service specifically I will spin it in a different direction,
more towards of a professional contracting network.

But for now I'm more curious whether the whole buying into a project is
realistic. I would at least like to raise the bar a bit. A $50 buy-in would
shave off 90% of spam bids, and I would do the same for buyers with an even
larger buy-in cost. If there are no offers then you lose the money, which
means something's wrong with your specs.

------
joelmaat
I'd pay for better quality projects, but that promise (guaranteed better
quality) sounds like a tough one to keep.

~~~
gbratan
Of course, given my assumption that once people stand to lose money, they will
be more careful about what they post.

